# JapShow Finale 2018 Sunday 23rd September - Santa Pod Raceway With RWYB on Satu



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

As the season closer Jap Show Finale is your last chance to get your car out there before winter draws in. We have something for everyone with the country's quickest cars competing in the FWD Drag Series, Show Paddock, public Run What Ya Brung open to everyone including bikes, Trade area, Show & Shine, Club displays, Drifting, Jet Dragster, Stunts and more!
So leave those winter wheels off for the weekend and hit the strip at Santa Pod.

Tickets are available in the GTROC shop as usual


----------

